# Multiple Bolts?



## cjnj (Oct 14, 2015)

Easy question from someone returning to the TiVo fold after about 10 years. Just picked up a 500GB Bolt. I know the bolt has 4 tuners. It's likely I will want to add more tuners/storage. If I add a second Bolt to my household network, will they work together? Will they see each other, with recordings visible on both devices? Will all the recordings be visible on the TiVo Minis? Thanks!


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

cjnj said:


> Easy question from someone returning to the TiVo fold after about 10 years. Just picked up a 500GB Bolt. I know the bolt has 4 tuners. It's likely I will want to add more tuners/storage. If I add a second Bolt to my household network, will they work together? Will they see each other, with recordings visible on both devices? Will all the recordings be visible on the TiVo Minis? Thanks!


yes to all.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cjnj said:


> Easy question from someone returning to the TiVo fold after about 10 years. Just picked up a 500GB Bolt. I know the bolt has 4 tuners. It's likely I will want to add more tuners/storage. If I add a second Bolt to my household network, will they work together? Will they see each other, with recordings visible on both devices? Will all the recordings be visible on the TiVo Minis? Thanks!


Yes. As long as they are on the same TiVo account(which makes them have the same Media Access Key) and they are on the same LAN, then they will all work together.


----------



## cjnj (Oct 14, 2015)

All I needed to know. Thank you!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

cjnj said:


> Easy question from someone returning to the TiVo fold after about 10 years. Just picked up a 500GB Bolt. I know the bolt has 4 tuners. It's likely I will want to add more tuners/storage. If I add a second Bolt to my household network, will they work together? Will they see each other, with recordings visible on both devices? Will all the recordings be visible on the TiVo Minis? Thanks!


Just note, the recordings will be "visible" on each TiVo, but they'll be in separate places, not all aggregated into one My Shows list like DirecTV does. You would have to go to the my shows section then all the way down to "Devices", select that and then select the other TiVo to see its recordings.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And you will need to manually manage OnePasses on both devices. They do not do any sort of cooperative scheduling.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo says they are working on a Single Shows and Passes list.

I may have gotten some of the test SW a week or so ago.
I am able to schedule one passes on other devices, if I have any conflicts on my device.

I have 5 Roamios working together on a Moca network.
I was manually moving one passes from one unit to another to minimize conflicts.
This seems to be happening for me now.

Also when I have shows being recorded by one passes on one machine they sometimes get recorded on another machine.

But it can be amusing hunting for a recording on many devices as I do not have the single image of all my recordings on all of my devices.

TiVo says I can get all this corrected by rebooting everything.

but it is fun for now the way it is working.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, that's great news for us multi TiVo owners.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. As long as they are on the same TiVo account(which makes them have the same Media Access Key) and they are on the same LAN, then they will all work together.


So what is the subscription fee on Year2? is it $150, $300, any discount?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JayMan747 said:


> So what is the subscription fee on Year2? is it $150, $300, any discount?


$150 for the year, $600 for All In, or I think $15 a month.

EDIT: yes. $15 a month(a year commitment), well actually $14.99 with an early termination fee of $75.
$149.99 for a lump sum payment for a year or $599.99 for All IN(previously known as Lifetime)


----------

